
U.S. companies want to play China’s game. They just can’t win it - stablemap
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/us-companies-want-to-play-chinas-game-they-just-cant-win-it/2016/12/22/0fffa35a-b7f3-11e6-939c-91749443c5e5_story.html
======
ng12
The Great Firewall won't crumble because lots of Chinese nationals make lots
and lots of money off of it. For every billion dollar company in the US
there's an opportunity for a billion dollar Chinese version.

